# Moebius Jupiter 2? Where's the scoop?!



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I've seen mention the last few days, but where are you guys getting the info?! I don't see anything on the Moebius site, and I can't find the thread here either! Inquiring minds want to know!! LOL. I love the J2, and I'm working on the PL version right now and having a great time. I would like to know what might be in store for us with this future kit!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Tim Nolan said:


> I've seen mention the last few days, but where are you guys getting the info?! I don't see anything on the Moebius site, and I can't find the thread here either! Inquiring minds want to know!! LOL. I love the J2, and I'm working on the PL version right now and having a great time. I would like to know what might be in store for us with this future kit!


http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Features/News/tabid/384/Default.aspx

Tim, here is some of the news and Frank posted more here in the J2 tread. Frank said that more info will come in a few weeks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Tim Nolan said:


> I've seen mention the last few days, but where are you guys getting the info?! I don't see anything on the Moebius site, and I can't find the thread here either! Inquiring minds want to know!! LOL. I love the J2, and I'm working on the PL version right now and having a great time. I would like to know what might be in store for us with this future kit!


How did you miss all the posts?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252626


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Zoiks! Guess I didn't, just didn't catch up to it this week! Wow! Tons of input! All great news in fact! All I can say is, if it's anything like the rest of the kits we've seen from Moebius, we can all count on a big smile opening that box when it arrives! Can't wait! :tongue:


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Tim Nolan said:


> Zoiks! Guess I didn't, just didn't catch up to it this week! Wow! Tons of input! All great news in fact! All I can say is, if it's anything like the rest of the kits we've seen from Moebius, we can all count on a big smile opening that box when it arrives! Can't wait! :tongue:


Moebius is da bomb! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Tim Nolan said:


> Zoiks! Guess I didn't, just didn't catch up to it this week! Wow! Tons of input! All great news in fact! All I can say is, if it's anything like the rest of the kits we've seen from Moebius, we can all count on a big smile opening that box when it arrives! Can't wait! :tongue:


It'll be a level of enjoyment similar to Survivorman finding a steak dinner!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

"Moebius Jupiter 2? Where's the scoop?!"

I wasn't aware that the Jupiter 2 had air-breathing engines!

(Sorry for that one.) :freak:


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

Has this J2 kit hit the market yet? I don't see it listed on the Moebius web site. :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Not yet! Now sit still and stop hitting your sister.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

We will know about all the goodies once this weekend is over,when the IHobby show concludes.Christmas for the J2.


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

Thanx for the info , been a couple years since I logged on here .. wasn't sure what the latest word was on this kit as the last post here was back in April.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Not yet! Now sit still and stop hitting your sister.


Are we there yet?....Are we there yet?...................Are we there yet?


----------

